# Help With Serial Number  Phantom / Panther?



## Schwinn lover (Apr 25, 2016)

Guys, I have a Schwinn bike ,,, I believe is a Phantom can anyone help on the year?  

The stamped Number is C26025   Referencing the Schwinn numbers is it 1952,1953,or 1957


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are a few pictures


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 25, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Guys, I have a Schwinn bike ,,, I believe is a Phantom can anyone help on the year?
> 
> The stamped Number is C26025   Referencing the Schwinn numbers is it 1952,1953,or 1957




Check.... Schwinn serial number lookup tool


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 25, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I can see why you have listed ’52, ’53 & ’57.
> Not sure if I will get a reply, but I put the question online to a guy who was explaining the various locations for the
> serial numbers. Hopefully he can tell me why Schwinn has the same listing for C in ’52, ’53 & ’57.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I believe it's a Phantom,,, but someone  put a panther chain guard on it


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2016)

Definetly a phantom. If you get a correct guard I'd be interested in that one


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 25, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Yeah, I believe it's a Phantom,,, but someone  put a panther chain guard on it




* It’s a Phantom !*
I photo-cropped my Phantom chain-guard over yours & the only major difference is the word “_Panther” _ !




*Nice !*


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2016)

Unless you get lucky and find a date code on the crank or the hub, you'll probably have to live with a Phantom that was born twice. I can say for sure it's not a 57.

5/22-29/1952
10/23-30/1953


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm pretty sure by '53 they had switched over to oval badges all around. Odds are your Phantom is a '52.  With the guard, heck, I'd just leave it, the color scheme is correct and the patina is likely similar to the rest of the bike. Not that you asked, but since the rust is pretty deep and won't clean up that well, I'd be inclined to leave it rough, toss a weathered lens into the light, ditch the basket, re-grease all the bearings, toss some fast modern tires on there and ride the hell out of it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2016)

greenephantom said:


> I'm pretty sure by '53 they had switched over to oval badges all around. Odds are your Phantom is a '52.  With the guard, heck, I'd just leave it, the color scheme is correct and the patina is likely similar to the rest of the bike. Not that you asked, but since the rust is pretty deep and won't clean up that well, I'd be inclined to leave it rough, toss a weathered lens into the light, ditch the basket, re-grease all the bearings, toss some fast modern tires on there and ride the hell out of it.
> Cheers, Geoff




x2 what he done said! V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks guys!   I 'm not sure what  plan to do just yet,,,, but I will post more pictures  of it soon.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 9, 2016)

These guys have steered you correctly; the 1957 bicycle with that serial number, *did not have balloon tires.*


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 9, 2016)

These guys have steered you correctly; the 1957 bicycle with that serial number, *did not have balloon tires.*


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 8, 2016)

Well I found it is a 52 by the crank number ,,, so far I OA soaked the wheels , cranks , handlebars , front sprocket & various springer parts. Have the wheels pictures on another thread called " after OA soak " they didn't have a lot of chrome left but look ok to me .  Working on the fenders ,,, but they are about gone as well,,, will post more when I get they completed soon


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 9, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Well I found it is a 52 by the crank number ,,, so far I OA soaked the wheels , cranks , handlebars , front sprocket & various springer parts. Have the wheels pictures on another thread called " after OA soak " they didn't have a lot of chrome left but look ok to me .  Working on the fenders ,,, but they are about gone as well,,, will post more when I get they completed soon



The 52 crank would not have had a date stamp. As&co and the part number is all.  Prewar and some 60s crap are all that has a year stamp.  The schwinn cruisers site is a joke and should not be used to date anything. Yours is from 1952. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 9, 2016)

Phantom = cantilever frame, headlamp built into fender; Panther =Straight-bar frame, Rocket-Ray headlamp lamp.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 9, 2016)

Send your saddle to Bob U, he reupholstered a phantom saddle with a distressed look for me and I'm really happy with it.

I kind of like the basket....


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 12, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The 52 crank would not have had a date stamp. As&co and the part number is all.  Prewar and some 60s crap are all that has a year stamp.  The schwinn cruisers site is a joke and should not be used to date anything. Yours is from 1952.
> 
> Well, great Jeti mind master,,, Can you explain this photo of my crank ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 12, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> Send your saddle to Bob U, he reupholstered a phantom saddle with a distressed look for me and I'm really happy with it.
> 
> I kind of like the basket....




Thanks, Jacob9795 ,, the basket went to a buddy for his girlfriends old bike think it was a" Flying Star "  ballooner  
can you PM me  Bobs info for the seat?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 12, 2016)

It's jedi.... anyways...that's odd honestly... thanks for the pick of yer crank hehehehe... I'll get back to you on that 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

